

Mixergy interview video analytics - MichaelApproved
http://mixergy.com/my-video-stats-new/

======
_pius
This is actually a topic I'd love to hear more about. What are folks using for
metrics on their video content?

~~~
AndrewWarner
I'm glad to hear that. I'm collecting tons of data. I didn't think anyone else
cared as much. I'll show more of it.

I wish I could give you my username and password without compromising my
account.

~~~
_pius
Awesome, I'll look forward to that.

One thing I've been thinking about is how to reliably compute metrics around
video when you publish in many different places (e.g. iTunes, your site,
embeds, etc.). Any insight you've got on that would be invaluable.

------
rmorrison
Wistia looks great, but the pricing seems too expensive. $39/mo for 400 views
(of 5 minutes or less), $79/mo for 1200, $179/mo for 3,600. That's a lot when
I can host videos for free on Youtube or Vimeo.

That being said, I'd love to use it on my site to assess the effectiveness of
introduction and tutorial videos = )

~~~
AndrewWarner
I think Chris, the co-founder, has this in mind for people who want to use
short videos to sell.

I wonder why he doesn't open it up to long content.

~~~
csavage
Andrew is definitely a special case when it comes to creating lots of engaging
long form content.

That being said, we see many people adding their videos to youtube, vimeo, and
hosting them with Wistia. YouTube is the worlds biggest video search engine so
it's a no brainer. But if you're a business, the key is understanding who is
watching your videos on your own site and how they're watching them.

We also see many other people doing much more than just hosting video. You can
see many of the other sharing uses here: <http://wistia.com/product/tour>

~~~
rmorrison
If you don't mind me asking, how did you come up with the pricepoint? How
large is your typical customer?

It seems to me that you're target audience would be larger, publicly-traded
companies, not cash-strapped startups. As an example of how frugal startups
can be, Andy Liu parks his car in 2-hour parking and moves it throughout the
day instead of paying for a monthly parking pass (from Mixergy interview).

~~~
csavage
Great question. We actually have customers across the board, from public
companies to 2-person startups. I'd say the thing that makes them typical is
understanding how individuals watch their videos is important.

In the case of 2-person startup this might mean sending out pitches to
investors and learning who's interested based how much time they spend
watching demos. At the other end of the spectrum, it could be anything from
empowering sales reps to compliance training.

------
neurotech1
@Andrew Warner

It would be interesting to find out if the 25% are regular viewers or not. My
suspicion would be they are not regulars.

Can you determine how many people click on the sponsor links to exit vs close
the window.

Also, Do you have any stats for the videos without the advert at the start?

------
steveplace
I sense a split test coming with ads at intervals rather than the beginning.

~~~
patio11
I don't think it is the ads causing the bouncing. I think it is simple
Internet-induced ADHD, the same thing which contributes to bounces everywhere
else. I see similar curves in time-on-page for anything I do -- even at my
best articles segmented by users referred from a trusted recommendation (e.g.
a blog they respect). That is without any advertising whatsoever on my pages.

------
alain94040
Very interesting data. We don't have that much info on behavior on long
interviews, thanks for sharing.

